# 12.5lbs on the dot or 5670 grams, think its done



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Finally recieved my AX Apollo, perfect fit as I had hope, not too solid yet supports me better than the SLR shape and no foam! Came in at 75 grams and is beautiful looking. Bike is dirty as I just got back from a ride, all is going well and as it sits it weighs in at 12.5lbs or 5670 grams on the dot. Hope you guys like it all.

















































































































Sorry for all the pics!

K


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I have a solid lead seatpost that is the correct size for your Scott! ;^)


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

WOW, I have never seen such a beautiful bike. And, you could put some 202 on it and be even lighter. I for one, wouldn't change anything, for me that's the nicest bike in the world. Though you know, for your next upgrade: the soon-to-be released cervelo Bayonne is lighter and perhaps even stiffer than that scott. Or an R3 would be fine, coming in at 870 grams!

Nice bike, what do you think about those parts on an R3??


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

Another ?: aren't you a student? Does your college help you pay for all this stuff or does it all come from you? I am going to college, and really can't imagine ever getting parts this expensive until I'm like 30.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Wow...*

That is a weapon for annihilation..

Never seen that particular Deda tape. It would look great on my Roubaix. Is that the Carbon Weave in Silver???

Great pics.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*From a ww to another, that's is really nice, very nice...*

Why don't you submit the bike to me site: www.light-bikes.com .

I would love to have it there and I am sure it will be one of the top bikes viewed.


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

love the saddle & seatpost together.


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

That is one sweet bike. I have a thing for scott bikes as i love their ski range and they share the same name as me. I have tape simliar to that, it's a silver carbon weave which i think looks great, mine however is orbea gel tape, i love the stuff. Every part of your bike i love, the 303's, the cable housings, the Zero G's, the bar tape, the zipp bars, campy shifters, M2 racer skewers. That's one sweet bike! Congrats on owning such a ride!


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

"think it's done"??? Hahahahaha that's a good one. It's not 0g yet so it can't be done. You need a new fork, cranks/bb, rings, hubs, jockey wheels, brakes... Then wait until next year - new sub 750g frame and ...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Drilled the Jockey wheels, too few grams can be saved, I can save more elsewhere. Already have a new fork . Cranks are sub 600 grams, those are staying until I trip over some Claviculas. New tuned FD is in at 45 grams with carbon pivots and custom machine work. 12.34lbs. is how she sits now!

K


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

IUbike said:


> Drilled the Jockey wheels, too few grams can be saved, I can save more elsewhere. Already have a new fork . Cranks are sub 600 grams, those are staying until I trip over some Claviculas. New tuned FD is in at 45 grams with carbon pivots and custom machine work. 12.34lbs. is how she sits now!
> 
> K


I knew it! I am the same way though. I say it's done and 3 months later so many parts have been turned over it's a whole new bike. But I swear I am cutting back on the spending this year. 

BTW, what shop are the pics taken in?


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

ha.. i knew that fork had a limited lifespan. what replaced it? got an updated pic?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Fork will be on next week, it's a bit of a suprise as it is a first over here. Here are some new pics and a wrietup from my post on WW. Turned out to be 12.36! Off a bit. The FD is pretty cool and I have saved a bunch.

I have been meaning to get to work and finally did. The body and arms have been drilled. I shaved the cage on the back but did not end up drilling it yet. This weekend I will cut some holes which should save me another 2-4 grams. This is also using steel bolts for the limit, and pivot mount! That should be another two grams hopefully. I used carbon axles and they work great, they fit slightly tight than the stock pieces which is great as the FD is more exact now actually. I also did something interesting, I was worried if this ever fell apart it could suck so I used a heli coil on the cage closure bolt. It is tight enough that it can not be pulled apart (If I rip hard I can, I had an extra I tested) but I also wanted this to to be a bit "breakaway" as if any breaks and this gets sucked in hopefully it just rips on the heli coil. Just to make clear, I used a Heli Coil instead of an actuall bolt. Ordered Alu hardware and that should be here soon. In the end it put my final weight at 12.36... Oh so close to 11lbs. Once I hit that I think I will be done.... crap, I hope I will be done. 


































I am missing a C clip on the lower, I forgot last night. Other than that all is well and it looks more of less stock when you look at it. I made my own spring actually and mine came in at 2 grams, much better with a bit less tension then stock!?

K


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

So, Kyle, how much do YOU weigh? 

Want to drill some holes in your bones? I'm sure you could save a few grams without your pinkies... hah.

It's really pretty, though. Let us know how that crazyass derailleur shifts.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Honestly the FD shifts WAY better than stock. Stock had too strong a spring on it. Rides great, as for weight I am 151 this morning at 5'11" thats pretty light!

K


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

to quote Garth from "Waynes World":

SHA-WING!


sexy bike


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Yu can shave more weight with an Extralite RoadStem UL2...*

My 100mm came in @ 81g.

Better looking than the Ritchey IMO.


----------



## Peith (Feb 16, 2006)

eh...I dislike riding a stem that has a warning label written all over it. I'm always impressed by sub-16 lb rides that are durable. Which yours looks like.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Thanks! My new ride in now sub 14lbs and very ridable and durable by choice!
http://light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=946

the warning is only for steertube height. yes I wish this was only in the manual, but a small comapny must play CYA!


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*That is a beautiful bike......*

Except..those cables are an eyesore.....totally ruin the look.

IMO

Len


----------

